# He de reconocer



## SãoEnrique

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer cette forme verbale espagnole "He+de+verbe" car je ne la comprends pas. J'ai déjà vu 
"_He de reconocer_...", "_He de hacer_" mais je ne le comprends pas, j'ai déjà vu que cela était à priori égal à "Tengo que reconocer" mais la forme "He de reconocer" à aussi un aspect de probabilité?

Quelqu'un me l'expliquerait?


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour, normalement "haber de + V" exprime obligation, et se traduit par "il faut que SUJ + V" o "devoir + V, mais parfois (plus rarement) cela pourrait exprimer probabilité, comme dans "han de ser las ocho": "il doit être huit heures".

Dans ton cas, "he de reconocer..." exprime toujours obligation (je dois reconnaître...). Si le sujet est MOI, l'aspect de probabilité n'est pas habituel, mais il peut en tout cas apparaître dans certains cas, comme par exemple: "he de estar cansado, pues se me cierran los ojos".


----------



## SãoEnrique

Oi chlapec,

Cette forme est très utilisée en espagnol, car je ne sais pas trop l'utiliser?


----------



## chlapec

Ce n'est pas difficile. Dans le sens d'obligation tu peux dire indifféremment "tengo que" ou "he de", c'est exactement la même chose. Puis, dans le sens de probabilité, c'est peut être plus compliqué pour un non-native de trouver le contexte convenable pour l'utiliser, c'est la pratique qui t'aidera.


----------



## galizano

On utilise la forme "haber de" pour exprimer une obligation moins impérative que "tener que"(obligation forte), ou deber(obligation forte et souvent d'ordre moral)


----------



## chlapec

galizano said:


> On utilise la forme "haber de" pour exprimer une obligation moins impérative que "tener que"



Ah, bon??? Je ne savais pas ça...
D'après le DPD:
*a) haber de *+ infinitivo*.* En el  español general, esta perífrasis denota obligación, conveniencia o  necesidad de que el sujeto realice la acción expresada por el verbo —o,  si el infinitivo es pasivo, de que le suceda lo expresado por el verbo— y * equivale a *_*tener que*,_ fórmula preferida en el habla corriente [...].


----------



## SãoEnrique

chlapec said:


> Ce n'est pas difficile. Dans le sens d'obligation tu peux dire indifféremment "tengo que" ou "he de", c'est exactement la même chose. Puis, dans le sens de probabilité, c'est peut être plus compliqué pour un non-native de trouver le contexte convenable pour l'utiliser, c'est la pratique qui t'aidera.



Bueno, ahora lo entiendo gracias por tus explicaciones chlapec. 
_P.D: ¿Se ocurre la misma cosa en portugués, si quieres mandáme un mensaje para explicármelo?

_


galizano said:


> On utilise la forme "haber de" pour exprimer une obligation moins impérative que "tener que"(obligation forte), ou deber(obligation forte et souvent d'ordre moral)



Gracias Galizano, está claro con esto


Si yo he entiendido, por ejemplo cuando digo a alguien "Tienes que hacer tu trabajo" (alta obligación), al invés de "Has de hacer tu trabajo" que significa de hacerlo pero con un orden mas bajo. ¿Correcto?


----------



## galizano

On en apprend tous les jours ;c'est le but de ce forum. Il correspond souvent à l'expression française_ avoir à  _et plus souvent encore à un simple futur_. _ 
Exemples de futurs :
No has de irte. Tu ne t'en iras pas(je te le défends)
Yo no la he de ver.Je ne la verrai pas(c'est décidé)
La he de matar.Je la tuerai(j'y suis résolue....en paroles)
Te has de acordar de mí.Tu auras de mes nouvelles(tu peux en être sûre)
Dans certains cas, rares, il a le sens de _faillir.
Ex:
 Dió una gran palmada sobre la mesa que hubo de romperla(Cadalso).
_Il donna un si grand coup de plat de main sur la table qu'il faillit la briser. 

Tous ces exemples sont tirés d'une grammaire dont les auteurs font autorité(Duviols/Villégier) Editions Hatier.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Merci Galizano,

Je peux communiquer en espagnol mais je ne l'ai jamais appris, c'est pour cela que j'ai quelques difficultés sur certains points qui peuvent paraître faciles.


----------



## chlapec

Je suis désolé, mais je ne suis absolument pas d'accord:



galizano said:


> Il correspond souvent à l'expression française_ avoir à: *cierto, de la misma manera que "tener que"*_*!!!
> *...et plus souvent encore à un *simple futur*: absolument pas d'accord_. _Cet usage est rare en espagnol (contrairement au portugais, où cet usage est le plus habituel)
> Exemples de futurs :
> No has de irte. Tu ne t'en iras pas (je te le défends). *Rare*
> Yo no la he de ver. Je ne la verrai pas (c'est décidé). *Très rare*
> La he de matar. Je la tuerai (j'y suis résolue....en paroles). *Pas fréquent dans la langue parlé*
> Te has de acordar de mí. Tu auras de mes nouvelles (tu peux en être sûre) *Là, ça va*.
> _*
> (À mon avis, d'un point de vue général, tous ces exemples sont tirés par les cheveux)*_
> 
> Dans certains cas, rares (*et presque exclusivement littéraires*), il a le sens de _faillir.__*
> *_
> _ Ex: Dió una gran palmada sobre la mesa que hubo de romperla (Cadalso).
> _Il donna un si grand coup de plat de main sur la table qu'il faillit la briser.
> 
> Tous ces exemples sont tirés d'une grammaire dont les auteurs font autorité (Duviols/Villégier) Editions Hatier.



Je ne doute pas de l'autorité des auteurs cités, mais je trouve plus convenable (c'est mon opinion) de prendre d'abord en compte les explications du Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la Real Academia Española.


----------



## galizano

Certains cas de futurs sont peut être peu usuels ou rares, mais ils existent, notamment dans la littérature. Il me semble intéressant de le signaler à tous ceux qui auraient à rencontrer ces tournures. 


Quant à "haber de" comme obligation moins impérative que "tener que", un deuxième livre de grammaire me le confirme. (Pratique de l'espagnol de A à Z) Hatier. Auteurs: Claude Mariani(Professeur agrégé).Daniel Vassivière(professeur certifié, université d'Orléans). Je me fie entièrement à tous ces spécialistes de la langue, désolé.
Que le DPD ne parle pas de la nuance entre l'emploi de "haber de" et "tener que" , ne signifie pas qu'elle n'existe pas. Une lacune, comme bien souvent chez la RAE; on s'en rend bien compte avec son dictionnaire.

Ps: Une troisième grammaire pour débutant, ancienne, certes, dit ceci : 

Emploi de *HABER DE*.

a) l'auxiliaire ainsi employé peut tout simplement* remplacer un futur*;

b) *il peut aussi marquer une obligation moins catégorique que tener que*. 

Source:
Por buen camino.
Première année d'espagnol 
par
Jean Bouzet
professeur agrégé au Lycée Jacques-Decourt. 
Librairie classique 
EUGENE BELIN- PARIS


----------



## chlapec

Te agradezco tus fuentes, que me parecen muy respetables. Sin embargo, no puedo dejar de expresar mi sorpresa como hispanohablante. En mi experiencia lingüistica propia (muy restringida, por supuesto) jamás he distinguido el matiz de menor obligación de "haber de" con respecto a "tener que". Estoy dispuesto a admitir que tal matiz existe, y que mi desconocimiento viene dado por el hecho de que en mi entorno o incluso en España o quizás actualmente no pero antiguamente sí, el hablante no tiene en cuenta tal matiz. En cualquier caso, tanto en el denostado DRAE como en el diccionario María Moliner (ver más abajo, en 3)* no se hace mención alguna al grado de intensidad de obligación de "haber de".
3* Con "de" y un infinitivo, forma la llamada conjugación de  obligación con la que se expresa la acción como *necesaria o forzosa:  "Ha de llegar un día en que te arrepientas. Has de sufrir un examen para  obtener el título".
Estoy tratando de encontrar algo al respecto en alguna gramática española a mano, pero no encuentro nada (excepción hecha de las obras que mencionas).
Sin duda sería de gran ayuda que cuantos hispanohablantes lean esta discusión expresen su opinión sobre el asunto (quizás incluso podría abrirse un hilo en Solo Español).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


SãoEnrique said:


> "Has de hacer tu trabajo" que significa de hacerlo pero con un orden mas bajo. ¿Correcto?


Non cela signifie seulement que le registre de langage est un peu plus élevé ou concerne une obligation plus... "noble".
Par exemple une mère ne dira pas, dans la vie courante, à son enfant : _Has de hacer tu cama_ sinon : _Tienes que hacer tu cama_ (tu dois faire ton lit), mais la même mère peut très bien dire : Has de sacarte la carrera como sea (il faut que tu réussisses tes études).

C'est du moins ainsi que je le ressens.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pinairun

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Non cela signifie seulement que le registre de langage est un peu plus élevé ou concerne une obligation plus... "noble".
> Par exemple une mère ne dira pas, dans la vie courante, à son enfant : _Has de hacer tu cama_ sinon : _Tienes que hacer tu cama_ (tu dois faire ton lit), mais la même mère peut très bien dire : Has de sacarte la carrera como sea (il faut que tu réussisses tes études).
> 
> C'est du moins ainsi que je le ressens.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Et moi, aussi. Je n'oserais mieux l'expliquer.


----------



## madredecuatro

Yo personalmente utilizo la fórmula "has de ..." cuando quiero expresar algo de forma menos imperativa, sino más como una imposición moral del que tiene que realizar la acción. No sé si me he explicado. 

Pondré un ejemplo: yo quiero que mi hijo sea bueno. 

Si se lo quiero imponer yo, le digo:

-"Tienes que ser bueno" "Debes ser bueno", 

pero si quiero que sea él mismo es que se imponga moralmente el serlo, le diría:

-"Has de ser bueno". 

¿Lo entendéis? Puede que esté equivocada, pero así es como lo empleo yo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

madredecuatro said:


> Yo personalmente utilizo la fórmula "has de ..." cuando quiero expresar algo de forma menos imperativa, sino más como una imposición moral del que tiene que realizar la acción. No sé si me he explicado.
> 
> Pondré un ejemplo: yo quiero que mi hijo sea bueno.
> 
> Si se lo quiero imponer yo, le digo:
> 
> -"Tienes que ser bueno" "Debes ser bueno",
> 
> pero si quiero que sea él mismo es que se imponga moralmente el serlo, le diría:
> 
> -"Has de ser bueno".
> 
> ¿Lo entendéis? Puede que esté equivocada, pero así es como lo empleo yo.



Hola,

Lo entiendo o al menos pienso entenderlo, si digo a alguien "Has de hacer tu trabajo", ¿Esto estará percibido como un orden acentuado a la diferiencia de "Tienes que hacer tu trabajo" que estará percibido como un orden fuerte?



Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Non cela signifie seulement que le registre de langage est un peu plus élevé ou concerne une obligation plus... "noble".
> Par exemple une mère ne dira pas, dans la vie courante, à son enfant : _Has de hacer tu cama_ sinon : _Tienes que hacer tu cama_ (tu dois faire ton lit), mais la même mère peut très bien dire : Has de sacarte la carrera como sea (il faut que tu réussisses tes études).
> 
> C'est du moins ainsi que je le ressens.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Bonjour,

Dans les précèdentes réponses, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose que ce qui a été écrit par vous:
"le registre de langage est un peu plus élevé ou concerne une obligation plus... "noble".

Dans ce cas comment devrais-je interpréter cette forme "Has+De+Verbe", plus comme un ordre accentué?
De même, ma seconde question pour la forme "Tener+Que+Verbe", cela est aussi un ordre fort ou accentué?


----------



## madredecuatro

Ay, ay, ay, *SãoEnrique*, _orden _es femenino, "_una orden_"  y se dice "_a diferencia de_", no "_a la diferencia de_". Yo estoy aprendiendo francés y me gusta que me corrijan... espero que a ti también, es la mejor forma de aprender.

Para mí "tener que + inf." y "deber + inf." tienen el mismo grado de imperatividad, pero la primera fórmula es más coloquial. Por ejemplo, yo nunca le diría a mi hijo "Debes tomarte el Cola-Cao" sino "Tienes que tomarte el Cola-Cao", al menos así es en el sur de España y en Madrid, donde me he criado.


----------



## SãoEnrique

madredecuatro said:


> Ay, ay, ay, *SãoEnrique*, _orden _es femenino, "_una orden_" y se dice "_a diferencia de_", no "_a la diferencia de_". Yo estoy aprendiendo francés y me gusta que me corrijan... espero que a ti también, es la mejor forma de aprender.
> 
> Para mí "tener que + inf." y "deber + inf." tienen el mismo grado de imperatividad, pero la primera fórmula es más coloquial. Por ejemplo, yo nunca le diría a mi hijo "Debes tomarte el Cola-Cao" sino "Tienes que tomarte el Cola-Cao", al menos así es en el sur de España y en Madrid, donde me he criado.



Gracias por haberme respondido, ahora todo está claro. No te preocupes, puedes corregirme cuando lo deseas, se aprende por sus errores ¿No?
Creo que voy a usar la forma "tener que + inf", me gusta lo más.

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


SãoEnrique said:


> "Has de hacer tu trabajo", ¿Esto estará percibido como un orden acentuado a la diferiencia de "Tienes que hacer tu trabajo" que estará percibido como un orden fuerte?
> ...
> plus comme un ordre accentué?
> De même, ma seconde question pour la forme "Tener+Que+Verbe", cela est aussi un ordre fort ou accentué?


No l'odre a la même force mais ne concerne pas les mêmes choses.
Les dictionnaires que l'on vous a cités son formels, il n'y a pas de différence d'intensité. Et puisqu'il n'y a pas de différence je vous ai donné des exemples d'usage courant.

La différence se situe au niveau de langage, pas au niveau de la "force". Une mère qui dirait _Has de hacer tu cama_ au lieu de _Tienes que hacer tu cama_ serait ressentie comme _pédante_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## galizano

Les dictionnaires que l'on vous a cités son formels, il n'y a pas de différence d'intensité. (dixit Cintia et Martine). J'aimerais bien savoir quels sont ces dictionnaires qui l'affirment ! Quant à moi, je fais entièrement confiance à ce que me disent mes grammaires écrites par des spécialistes de la langue, sauf à les considérer incompétents. Haber de"adoucit "une obligation; c'est en quelque sorte une" recommandation, un conseil, un avis". On n'impose pas, en somme. Peut signifier aussi "avoir l'intention" : he de cantar en misa mañana= j'ai l'intention de chanter à la messe demain. Pas d'obligation, ici, je le fais de plein gré. On pourrait même le traduire par un futur. Je chanterai demain.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

La RAE :
tener que:


> Denota la necesidad, precisión o determinación de hacer lo que el verbo pospuesto significa. _Tendré que salir._


Haber de:


> con infinitivo que denota deber, conveniencia o necesidad de realizar lo expresado por dicho infinitivo. _He de salir temprano._ _Habré de conformarme._


Je ne vois pas de différence et en tout cas aucune allusion a un degré d'intensité.


----------



## galizano

Tener que = determinación.( obligation, une contrainte, presque. Je suis obligé......

Haber de = deber, convenancia.(par convenance personnelle, sans contrainte, ce qui a été convenu . On n'est pas loin du devoir moral, souvent. Deber, dit la RAE.
Lorsqu'une mère dit à son enfant, has de hacer la cama, elle lui signifie gentiment que c'était convenu entre eux; un rappel de son obligation, tout en douceur. Je n'y vois rien de pédant.

Je reste sur mes positions, na !

La RAE n'en fait pas allusion ouvertement, sans doute, mais, on le sait, elle pèche trop souvent par son manque de précision. A nous de savoir lire entre les lignes.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Para futuras referencias: un fragmento de la _Nueva gramática_​.


----------



## rolandbascou

"no la he de" peut aussi exprimer un doute, une condition : "si llega tarde, no la he de ver"


----------

